# What I carry, ver 2.0, bg18566



## bg18566 (Apr 24, 2015)

I am lucky that I get to shoot all the letter guns, LCR, LCP, TRL, GP'S. And a whole bunch of number guns, 92's, 19's, 17's, 226 and 229 etc.
Also lucky that my state does not restrict you to one carry gun. That being said, I can tell you the perfect carry gun for you. It could be the gun you have. Because it's the only gun you have or maybe the only one you want to have. Or maybe it's the gun your about to buy. It should however, fit your hand. Be of a caliber that you can handle. Be 101% reliable. And something you shoot well. In addition it has to be one that you want to shoot and practice with often. So now you know exactly which gun to buy. Or if you play golf, you use a different club for different things or situations. So why not have a couple guns that fit the above criteria? And then when your ideas change or evolve you can just send me your old "clubs".


----------

